

Ask HN: Given these circumstances, would you switch to a small startup? - loeschg

I currently work for a large consulting firm as a developer and have been for about a year now (a year out of school). I'm back on the job hunt (voluntarily), and I've been in contact with a small startup. They have a handful of employees, only 3 or 4 that are full-time. They got Series A funding (between $2-10 million) earlier this year, and the service they're offering doesn't require any ridiculous sums of money (no complex manufacturing, etc). There's no guarantee or anything that I'd be the right candidate, but I guess I'm just looking for general advice/insight should a decision to join the team arrive.<p>I know there are a lot of details I'm leaving out, but I'm hoping there's something to glean from what I've shared. Should I make the switch? What sort of questions should I be asking the team when I meet them? What sort of offer should I expect (again granted I'm the right fit)? What would be some positive signs that things are going well? How about negative signs?
======
eliajf
It's a huge decision and it is a completely different world than the
consulting one you are used to. The uncertainty is hard but having input (not
just being a cog) is unbelievably liberating. No one can answer this question
for you. Make your decision. But I do recommend that whatever decision you
make, don't look back later. Fully commit yourself to it.

As for questions, will the work be interesting and rewarding? Are the people
honest and feel like those you can work with? Is there a sign that the company
is succeeding (funding is not market success) like traction and paying
customers? There are a few anyway.

Good luck!

~~~
loeschg
Thanks! By all means I understand this is my decision. Just wondered if anyone
could see some other things that I don't see.

Yeah, as a developer for a consulting company, you use your one skill and the
company is pretty much satisfied with that. Try to encourage the use of
another technology, and you're met with "ask Joe about it" who will tell you,
"Ask Jim" and so on. I have a lot of surface knowledge (in addition to an area
or two of reasonable depth) that I'd love to be able to leverage in a work
place.

Those are good starting point questions. The overall concept itself is not
something I'm overly passionate about, I'll admit. The work - technologies
used, day to day tasks, environment - sounds like what I'd like though.
Gotcha. Yeah, I figured funding was a good start but wasn't sure that meant
they'd "made it."

------
pmtarantino
If you are asking this is because you definitely want this new job and need
the acceptance for a community. You are looking for support more than anything
else.

And if that is what you want to, and there are not risks, you should go for
it.

~~~
loeschg
Can't say I'm looking for a ton of acceptance before making the switch. Just
looking to get some general advice. Figured this community would be able to
provide some interesting insight.

